# Music in the workshop



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

I am in the process of finishing up my current project which is a small box. I am trying a lot of "new" techniques (for me) on this box and the whole process has been a lot of fun. I noticed as I was working and listening to my iPod that certain songs/music just seemed to blend right in with the task at hand. Made me think, what music do others find "inspirational" while woodworking. For me, I found that listening to Derek & the Dominos, Key to the Highway made a tricky glue up just fit together perfectly…..Slowhand just made it easier.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

If I am working on wood - Country
If I am working on the bike - Classic Rock
If I am working on my wife's nerves - Heavy Metal!!!


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Simply Country.


----------



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

Have never been a country music guy but two quick votes….might have to give it a try.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Classical or Gospel.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I love music. I love it so much that I am afraid I will be distracted while operating something with a spinning, flesh hungry blade. No music in the shop for me.


----------



## Gpaw (Jan 16, 2011)

I allways have the CD or radio going . It helps me slow down after a hard day at work. K-LOVE radio, you should try it out.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

anything and everything, I have a basement shop so it's kinda hard to get a station in on the radio but most of the time I get 94.5, kiss 108, and I think 106.7. I have CDs too that I put on there old skool though 90's mostly.


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a great question.

When I was pretty young, my dad would listen to a gospel radio station in his wood shop. I remember cutting out a duck on an old scroll saw and listening to a program called "The Children's Bible Hour" from Grand Rapids, Michigan. 40 years later, I can still hear that program when I'm working in my shop.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Just as long as you don't listen to "Peter and the Wolf" on a table saw without SawStop technology.

<ducks>

Seriously, I focus on the project, and wear earmuffs. Music can be right for the moment, and I really enjoy it, but I need muffs with music to make it right, and haven't the dough for that yet.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Talk radio, Golden oldies, big hair rock, country, jazz, blues-oughhh I like most all music but I cant get into what my teenage daughters listen to. You know I am beginning to understand my parents more and more. That in itself is scary. Thanks Dad. Mom I'll put on some Dean Martin for you.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

I use Work Tunes Ear Muffs and listen to my iPod. Rock and Roll from the 50's, 60's, 70's, a bit of the 80's. I always have music playing and it's nice to get some ear protection from the Dust Collector and the other tools.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Really depends what I'm doing. For milling, it's hard stuff like JET. For paring, I'm looking at James Taylor. For puttering, it's NPR.


----------



## David175 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like both kinds of music….country and western


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Rock And Roll. Mostly the heavy stuff since it's the only thing that I can hear over the machines.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

For us old codgers its hard to find music and anything else to listen to we like. I have finally solved this.

There is a website where old music and old radio programs abound and you can listen and download it all for FREE. It is the Internet Archive at http://www.archive.org/index.php. The music is at http://www.archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=78rpm, the old time radio is at http://www.archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=oldtimeradio. If it isn't here it doesn't exist! I have downloaded enough stuff to last me for years! I put it all on CD-ROMS for use in the radio/player below.

Also, as my shop is in the basement I get complaints from upstairs if I play the radio loud or run loud machinery after about 10 PM. I'm a night owl and like to keep working. I can't run machinery but I can still get a lot done if I am quiet. So I have purchased two items that make life enjoyable.

1. A boom-box style radio that can play MP-3 recorded CD-ROMs ($40)

2. A nice device made by Sony ($50) that plugs into the back of the above radio (earphone plug) and broadcasts (wireless) throughout the basement to a set of nice earphones I wear. I can listen to whatever I want as loud as i want and not disturb anyone. I can also walk around the shop freely without dragging a wire.

I now listen to great old jazz and Amos 'n Andy all night long and work away!

Planeman


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Classic rock but my kids keep telling me to turn it down…...


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I listen to a wide variety but I must admit for the woodshop I lean toward bluegrass, bluegrass gosphel, nitty gritty dirt band, journey, the list goes on. I even like Native American flute music and classical. A couple of co-workers came by one time when I was playing the flute music. They didn't quite know what to think but it got their attention.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Classic Rock is on all the time, can't hear it a lot of the time though.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a free jukebox in my head that contains every song I've ever heard… and some I wish I hadn't…
I never know what's next on the playlist… This morning I woke up with Simon & Garfunkel's "At the Zoo" for instance…
While I like that song, I hope it doesn't play all morning!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

For me is Christian and Blues, I plug in my iphone and let her rip


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Any honest tune with a lingering lead works for me. My Ipod cracks me up some times. It will go from the Blind Boys of Alabama doing Wade In The Water to the White Stripes, Seven Nation Army then to Taj Mahal playin and singin the blues to the Foo Fighters then The Temptations or Al Green to Widespread Panic,ha. I love my Ipod, nothing can motivate me quite like it can. I am working on publishing an Imix for those who have listened to my "shop song of the day" blog and liked what they heard and would like to hear more of it.


----------



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

Just checked in this morning and I'm loving all the stories and memories, music is great that way, the memories that are triggered by certain songs are priceless…and now to here by kids around the house singing their favorites (even if it is Justin Bieber….LORD, I hope they grew out of that one) is just great

I'm with a lot of you guys with the noise issue too, but have you found yourself waiting to turn the machine on or even better, finding a why to perform your task without a machine just so you don't interupt the song that is on???


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently downloaded the pandora radio app, plug in my iphone and listen to blues….......you will find good artists that you never knew existed, once you press a thumbs up for the ones you like, it keeps sending you songs that are similar…...its free and minimal very short commercials

Robert


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Although I don't crank it up I do love having my modern rock playing while I'm in the shop. Its just to a point I cant hear it over any machines running, but just enough to hum along to while I'm working. I normally run it off my mp3 player, but been debating putting an old pc out in the shop so I can stream Pandora Radio out there. There are no local stations for modern rock in my area.

I also like listening to some local musicians work. I have a friend who has been working on a base bluesy solo stuff. That stuff puts my mind right. It's hard to explain but I find I get inspiration from what I'm listening to… Weird.

I did have a friend come over asking about a nice keepsake box he wants me to build for him. I couldn't help but giggle with his comment "With all this lumber, woodworking tools, and you in overalls….. Chevelle would be the last band I would guess playing in your shop"....lol… What can I say… I love my rock….


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya, the radio is on!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I use my ipod with ear buds. That way I can hear it over my tools. I listen to mostly hard rock but have some country as well. The music drowns everything out and helps me focus, until my daughter flips the light switch to get my attention. LOL She knows not to do this when I am using any of my potentially dangerous tools.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I play contemporary Christian, sometimes Christian metal. depends on my mood.

If I'm on a job site, it is most likely nothing is playing, because I want to focus on the customer. Of course, if it is an outside job where the customer is inside, I listen to the local Christian radio station. If I can't get that, i listen to country.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

I have my worktunes and radio both set to 100.3 The Bus….their motto "We Play Everything"...and I think they are about right 

http://www.thebusfm.com/main.html


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Usually either a sport's radio station (The Ticket in DFW) or music/podcasts on my iPod plugged into speakers. If I do music, it'll likely be a playlist of classic rock stuff. The last one I did was a "Genius" playlist built on Limelight by Rush…which generates songs from artists like Van Halen, Boston, Blue Oyster Cult, Journey, etc. Other times, it might be 90ish rock…like Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots, or Pearl Jam. You'll occasionally hear me listening to classic Christian music, like Keith Green, Wayne Watson, or Steven Curtis Chapman as well, though usually not in the shop.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

My computer in the living room is wired out to my stereo in the garage.

MP3's and no advertising!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I started listening (and playing music) when I was about 10 years old. So my tastes have changed over the years. The first band I was in played the Rolling Stones, the Monkeys, PR and the Raiders, etc…then it was what is now called classic rock. I've listened to so much classic rock, I'm tired of it….. and please….. NO Stairway to Heaven (but I do like Led Zep). I don't listen to any of the top 40 stuff now. Eventually started listening to AC/DC, SRV, Kenny Wayne, Johnny Lang (just about any blues…....) It's kind of surprised me (and my son) that these days I like Disturbed, White Zombie, Soundgarden, Rage, Godsmack, STP, Black Stone Cherry, Rob Zombie, Buckcherry, KORN and many more (and please….. NO Nickleback …...) You're only as young as you feel…... (damn, I'm old).
I use a wireless system. The transmitter is hooked to the DirecTV line in the house, usually on Ink'd (ch. 835). The speaker is in the shop and I don't have to worry about dust. I can also hook it up to the stereo receiver in the house to listen to radio or CDs.
- JJ


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This won't last all day, but it's good for a while. Guy Clark - Boats to build.






Guy's a pretty interesting guy, he builds guitars.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a mpeg recording of my wife whining, it goes on for 4 hours and at the end is a recording by Sinatra called My Way. I find listening to this mpeg ensures I stay in the shop for the morning, I have an hour for lunch at the house and then replay the mpeg when I get back to the shop. Funny enough, the dog likes it too - really smart dog.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Through out history music has played a major part it setting the mood in activities to moderate the spirit for an event. What ever genre is preferred you will find songs to set your mood and pace.

My main genre is classic rock, but isn't the only genre that I listen to. This leaves me a wide variety to chose from to set the mood and pace to the activities in the shop. For instance general shop activities like cleaning the shop or preparing to do layout work I will listen to classic rock. While milling I may listen to classic rock to heavy metal music. Heavy metal is the preferred music when running the planer.

While doing hand tool work I prefer to listen to anything from classic rock, country and western, 50's and 60's and reggae. Making the tasks at hand enjoyable and fun while working with hand tools. When it comes to sanding and finishing work my preferred genres are classical, symphony, orchestra and opera. This allows me to slow down the pace and not rush through the process of sanding and finishing.

My favorite during November to Christmas is listening to Christmas music. This make me feel like one of Santa's little fat elves making me feel warm and bubbly all over as I prepare my gifts for Christmas.

A word of caution, if you find yourself using your tools for air instruments your having to much fun. It is then time to close up shop and go party and let your hair down. LOL


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gospel, jazz, and we have a radio station that plays anything, and I mean anything from country to rock to….... well you get the picture


----------



## FoolsLairWoodworks (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a DeWalt woksite radio. Any time I am in the shop, it is on. I get home from my "real job" right at 8am. I listen to The Bob and Tom Show on the way home and continue in the shop. When Bob and Tom go off at 10am, I know it is time to shut stuff down and get inside the house for some chow and head to bed. When I get night and weekend hours in the shop, I plug an mp3 player into the worksite radio and crank up classic rock (late 60's, 70's, and 80's mostly. Mixed in is quite a bit of Ted Nugent, Kid Rock, AC/DC, ZZ Top, The Pink Floyd, and some comedy from George Carlin, Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, and even Cheech and Chong. The playlist I have right now lasts about 4 or 5 hours. I need the background noise to keep me focused. That is what works for me.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a tuner & 5 disk Cd player in the shop. I have a big collection of about everything you can come up with in music from classical, folk, rock. to native american & Celtic. Sometimes the "Skirl O' the Pipes" is just what's needed for some difficult to get along with projects.

Pop


----------



## LucasPeters (Mar 17, 2010)

I've started listening to a lot more audio fiction: Podcasts, books on tape, that kind of thing. Let's me compress two of my hobbies into one.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

WHen working the wood - Country

When finishing (especially spraying) I go straight to Bob Marley…."Don't worry…..'bout a thang…cause ev'ry little thang….is gonna be all right…."

The rythym is perfect for spraying… and embarrasing as ya get into it and see SWMBO standing in the doorway with the camera phone while you're singing along into your respirator.


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

Country and Classic Rock here.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

"Classic rock but my kids keep telling me to turn it down……"

What is the use if you can't feel it???


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Nothing while using machines. Otherwise I listen to so much different kinds of music, and with Itunes on random, It could be anything from blues to metal, to country, to…..... You get the idea.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

That was a good one, Brian. You need to get a 15" woofer and build a box for it, they'll love that….
- JJ


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anything but rap, classical, and new "pop". I go into the shop to regain my sanity and music's allows me to keep it while I'm in there.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Mostly Blues with a strong dash of R&B. 
Anthing by Eric Clapton.
Got a new CD recently of Eric Clapton hits played by a Bluegrass group. Talk about different!! - lol


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

IMO I listen to the only band in the world THE ROLLING STONES lol I listen to all types mostly old rock blues and old country And I admitt I like a grunge rock


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Anything but rap, classical, and new "pop"*

I make my own Various Artist CD's 10 to 12 hours, if I want more I use DVD's

Country/Southern Rock, Classic Rock, Jazz, Blues,


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I prefer Live recordings over the studio version any day…

I like to add some *Comedy* to my Various Artist Disc's also…


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Country by Texas bands.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Music has charms to soothe the savage beast….so why not a woodworker…..

I have a Milwaukee Jobsite radio in my shop with my ipod docked. I play Rhapsody and Pandora on it along with my own music collection stored in mp3….This allows me to change to whatever I feel like at the moment….My tastes go to all kinds of music (truly from A to Z) - the only music I typically avoid are songs with lots of foul language or hate messages - they seem pointless to me.


----------



## Wahine_Woodworker (Feb 8, 2011)

When im in my dad's guitar shop, I love to hear classical guitar in the flamenco or bossa nova style. Puts the soul of the music into guitar, and also into me, which I then put into the guitar.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Pretty much anything goes. My 14 year old son and I share an ipod account. He's turned me on to some cool bands. CKY, The Company Band, The Bakerton Group. From my end he like Allman Bros, Robin Trower,Cake. A while back he asked me if I ever heard of Motorhead. Its wild.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Getting back to guitars, the best work the Eagles did was with Don Felder…

That's what made *Hell Freezes Over* so good…


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Heavy. Metal.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Need to get my ass in gear : Heavy Metal (Pantera, Rage, Metallica)

Need to focus and pay attention: Southern Rock (Allmans, Drive by Truckers, Skynard)

Need to move slow and not screw up : Country (The Band, Steve Earle)

Sanding and Finishing: Tool, nothing puts me more in a zone than MAYNARD!

Drawing up a project: Jam Bands (Bob Marley, Dave Matthews, O.A.R., Mars Volta)


----------

